# Cosmic Armor Superman vs. Featherine Augustus Aurora



## Dark Evangel (Oct 24, 2015)

Who wins this?


----------



## BreakFlame (Oct 24, 2015)

CA Superman is to Multiversal beings what normal Superman is to normal humans, so...

Then again, I don't know much about Featherine other than her being >>>> Berkanstel, who is multiversal IIRC.


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 24, 2015)

ca superman held the multiverse in the palm of his hands...so i would say he should still be above featherine...


----------



## Tonathan100 (Oct 24, 2015)

Cosmic Armor Superman is Megaversal Level. Featherine Augustus Aurora is Megaverse Level. They should be about equal.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 24, 2015)

^ featherine is very close to creator tier


----------



## Tonathan100 (Oct 24, 2015)

yujiro said:


> ^ featherine is very close to creator tier



Unless the "Creators" can destroy and recreate the Omniverse, nearing the power of one is meaningless in this match-up.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 24, 2015)

she was infinitely near that while not beign there


----------



## Tonathan100 (Oct 24, 2015)

yujiro said:


> she was infinitely near that while not beign there



Coming from that description, Creators seem to be impersonal beings.

Also, reading comprehension. Use it.



> Unless the "Creators" can destroy and recreate the Omniverse, nearing the power of one is meaningless in this match-up.



Omnipotence and Nigh-Omnipotence are fallacies in VS. debates.


----------



## trance (Oct 24, 2015)

>Anything above universe level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 24, 2015)

yujiro said:


> ^ featherine is very close to creator tier



nobody is close to "creators tier" 


thats a logical fallacy in its self..she either is creators tier, or she is nowhere near creators tier...there is no inbetween...


----------



## Toaa (Oct 24, 2015)

However, the Japanese version stated that Featherine transcended the realm of witches and reached the realm of the Creator, but she only touched the last boundary




CA Superman is to Multiversal beings what normal Superman is to normal humans, so...

they sound very alike


----------



## BreakFlame (Oct 24, 2015)

If it changes anything, CA Superman constantly adapts and grows stronger to beat his opponent.


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 24, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> If it changes anything, CA Superman constantly adapts and grows stronger to beat his opponent.



Does Featherine have anything to counter that adaptive ability?


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 24, 2015)

so it cant be decided which one is stronger since the lines of their stats are too vague...


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 24, 2015)

People said that CA Supes is megaversal so he should be able to beat Featherine.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bernkastel soloes though


----------



## ironherc (Oct 24, 2015)

^It's like, the only way to summon you Berni is by making a match involving a umineko character


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 24, 2015)

Superman wrecks


----------



## Monna (Oct 24, 2015)

shut up niggerbringer


----------



## Lucy75 (Oct 25, 2015)

They're more or less equal imo.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 25, 2015)

Tonathan100 said:


> Unless the "Creators" can destroy and recreate the Omniverse, nearing the power of one is meaningless in this match-up.



They can, they are everything. Pretty much creators in Unimeko are like the concept of Brahman in Hinduism. Or God in Pantheism.

What Featherine is, is the closest (so far) a person can approach that while being a person. Her power over Unimekoverse is the power of the author. Tough I guess sightly weaker considering she is in theory defeatable if you destroy her head device.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 25, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> nobody is close to "creators tier"
> 
> 
> thats a logical fallacy in its self..she either is creators tier, or she is nowhere near creators tier...there is no inbetween...



She is the closest a person can be. The crossing to creator is not about power anymore, you cant go there while being a person. In theory featherine has all the power you can imagine a person to have.


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 25, 2015)

ironherc said:


> ^It's like, the only way to summon you Berni is by making a match involving a umineko character



It's not my fault rest of the verses are plebs


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 25, 2015)

can i see supes holding that megaversal stuff?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 25, 2015)

One scan of the manga (which is 100% canon) shows Beatrice alone creating many catboxes, each one being an infinite multiverse, and Featherine is far beyond Beatrice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MajinAyoub (Oct 25, 2015)

CA Superman is a plot machine, creating plot as it goes. Plus, he's able to adapt instantly to any enemy that stands in his way. He even has to merge with the highest dimension of Grant Morrison's multiverse continuity and broke the 4th wall to defeat a threat that was eating the concept of story. I dunno what Featherine can do, but if she can somehow at least defend herself from the likes of that, then i'm impressed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 25, 2015)

Cosmic Amor Superman evolves to whatever threat is infront of him instantaneously. In other words he kinda breaks the 4th wall.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 25, 2015)

both of the breaks the 4th wall

Featherine literally stop the plot of the story to one-shot Lambda

She killed a multiversal being who is >>> Bern. with nothing  


They are about equal here


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 25, 2015)

Define stop the plot


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 25, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Define stop the plot



It's quite literally what it sounds like. It comes across as a form of time stop. But as the ability is described, she stopped the plot of the Umineko story in order to write out her fight scene with Lambda. It's very close to breaking the fourth wall.

But you could also interpret it as stopping the plot of their personal story. Umineko is all about stories, so it may not be referencing to the visual novel itself, but Lambdadelta fighting Featherine being treated as a story which she has authorial control over.

(In short shit's hard to explain rationally. Here's how it's depicted in the manga)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2015)

Alright fair enough but how does she counter CSA adaptive abilities  he adapts and can't be rewritten in the plot


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 26, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Alright fair enough but how does she counter CSA adaptive abilities  he adapts and can't be rewritten in the plot



How does this adaption work? 
It looks kinda limitless


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 26, 2015)

The Thought Robot is the conceptual understanding that the hero, and especially superman, always wins, it's built on 70 years of superman mythos which describes exactly that, in the end, no matter how powerful you are, Superman will always find a way to beat you.

Obviously this is vague and nlfish so instead you can just look at the fact that the Thought Robot was >DC multiverse


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 26, 2015)

It's essentially a case of 'Author Authority' vs 'The Main character will always win'

Sounds like a terrible thread.


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 26, 2015)

CA Supes is the strongest in DC?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 26, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> CA Supes is the strongest in DC?



Primal Monitor is way stronger

as powerful as the thought robot is, its but a literal speck to the infinity of the overvoid.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 26, 2015)

RavenSupreme said:


> can i see supes holding that megaversal stuff?


----------



## Haro (Oct 26, 2015)

CA supes was having a slug fest with dark monitor.

So yeah he is pretty high up in the DC Verse


----------



## puolakanaho (Oct 26, 2015)

Ryo Asuka said:


> CA supes was having a slug fest with dark monitor.
> 
> So yeah he is pretty high up in the DC Verse



id say he should fit neatly in top five... idk how to place him with elaine,lucifer,michael and specter and the rest of the emotions...


edit: tho i suppose arguing about specters power rankings is stupid since he is only as strong as an omnipotent being allows him to be....


----------



## BreakFlame (Oct 26, 2015)

Nighty said:


> Primal Monitor is way stronger
> 
> as powerful as the thought robot is, its but a literal speck to the infinity of the overvoid.



CA Supes was brought into being to fight  Mandrakk, who was killing the Primal Monitor.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 27, 2015)

Black Sabbath II said:


> It's essentially a case of 'Author Authority' vs 'The Main character will always win'
> 
> Sounds like a terrible thread.



It is.....

stalemate match...

Its been recently noted she isn't even the strongest of the verse... The Creator is...


----------



## Coffee Mug (Nov 1, 2015)

That's Limbo by the way, not the DC Multiverse.

The Thought Robot was roughly the size of the main DC Multiverse, shown as 52 stacked Universes. 

At the same time, a DC Universe could be bigger than our Universe several times over, so there's that as well.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 1, 2015)

Uh

no

Limbo is the DC megaverse, it's everything ever published by DC, pre-crisis, post crisis, nu52 (well, probably, its hard to say since that would be a bit retroactive), vertigo, etc.

it's all in Limbo

What you see in the 52 stacked universe containment system in the orrery of worlds is just that, the 52 universes that make up the primary DC playground, the main continuity in the multiverse is there represented.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Nov 1, 2015)

Nighty said:


> Uh
> 
> no
> 
> ...



Limbo is not everything published by DC, it's a realm where characters that are 'forgotten' go. When we're first introduced to Limbo, Animal Man comes across Mr. Freeze there because he wasn't a popular character at the time and had been 'forgotten'. It's not all of DC, it's a separate realm that exists outside of the Multiverse. Morrison's explanation for what's happened to DC characters that fans just don't think about.

Limbo as everything DC doesn't even make sense in the context of Superman Beyond 3D, as we see that Superman is much larger than Limbo but he's only around the size of the Orrery  of Worlds when he's next to it.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 1, 2015)

Coffee Mug said:


> Limbo is not everything published by DC, it's a realm where characters that are 'forgotten' go. When we're first introduced to Limbo, Animal Man comes across Mr. Freeze there because he wasn't a popular character at the time and had been 'forgotten'. It's not all of DC, it's a separate realm that exists outside of the Multiverse. Morrison's explanation for what's happened to DC characters that fans just don't think about.
> 
> Limbo as everything DC doesn't even make sense in the context of Superman Beyond 3D, as we see that Superman is much larger than Limbo but he's only around the size of the Orrery  of Worlds when he's next to it.





we're talking on a metafictional level here, you need to think beyond simplistic concepts like "lol this thing is bigger than that thing"

limbo is where things not currently being published go

its where EVERYTHING goes when its not being published, this isn't limited to characters like the inferior five, Limbo has things like the entire pre-crisis continuity in it, entire universes that have been shelved by DC in favour of other things, etc. Every concept that DC has forgotten about or moved on from is in Limbo. The entire thing is a play on words, Comic Book Limbo, anything not being published can be said to be in Comic Book Limbo.

You're correct that it's not literally everything in DC

it's everything that's not currently the focus of a DC story somewhere.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Nov 1, 2015)

Nighty said:


> we're talking on a metafictional level here, you need to think beyond simplistic concepts like "lol this thing is bigger than that thing"
> 
> limbo is where things not currently being published go
> 
> ...



I understand that it's a metafictional concept, but it seems you're mistaking it for it the Overmonitor on some level. Limbo is not where everything that isn't being published goes, it's where the 'forgotten' go. There is some overlap, but it doesn't contain everything that's not presently published by DC. 

That's why we never see other well known Pre-Crisis or Elseworld heroes in Limbo, because they are still 'remembered'. 

For a specific example, we can look at the case of the Prime, Earth-2 Superman & Lois, and Alexander Luthor. Following COIE they weren't in stories that were published, but they weren't in Limbo, they were in their own separate dimension. Or in the case of the Silver Age/Bronze Age Superman, once again not in limbo but in his own Universe that existed somewhere. Pre-Crisis Supergirl, still remembered so she appeared in the Post-Crisis Universe.

But as I said, in the comic itself we see that the Cosmic Thought Robot is bigger than Limbo but only around the size of the main Multiverse.

The Over-Monitor is what makes up all of DC. It's the blank canvas that all DC stories take place in.  

Although it isn't everything DC, you could still argue that it is somehow bigger than the Multiverse and what we see in Superman Beyond 3D is due to Superman's perception. The Multiverse map does show Limbo surrounding the Multiverse, though the Monitor realm and the Source Wall surround it.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 1, 2015)

no you dense friend the overmonitor is *everything*, not just DC, it's marvel, it's doctor who its every story ever told or untold. It's the blank page, it's not DC's blank page it's *THE *blank page.

DC is the flaw within the page

Jesus christ how can one person misunderstand this much about such a blatantly obvious symbolic representation 

Limbo is everything not being published, including pre-crisis multiverse

the orrery of worlds is the 52 universes (well "universe") currently being published by DC, hence why they're in the tall glass jar being studied by the monitors

what do you think the entire thing is a metaphor for exactly?

It's metafictional, the monitors are the editors of DC, they watch and prune the universes, the stories

The Thought Robot is the personified concept that Superman is greater than his editors because the hero always wins

never talk to me about this again holy shit ur dumb


----------



## Coffee Mug (Nov 1, 2015)

Nighty said:


> no you dense friend the overmonitor is *everything*, not just DC, it's marvel, it's doctor who its every story ever told or untold. It's the blank page, it's not DC's blank page it's *THE *blank page.
> 
> DC is the flaw within the page
> 
> ...



See you say all this but you haven't explained why we've seen Pre-Crisis characters existing outside of Limbo when they weren't in publication and why Limbo appears smaller than the main DC Multiverse, and why we see specific characters every time we're shown Limbo, and they aren't Pre-Crisis Batman, or Wonder Woman, or anything that still has some relevance.

If you've also said that in includes entire Universes that aren't in publication anymore but I remember it said that only characters went there, as well as it said that characters go there when they are forgotten, not just why are not published anymore. There is some overlap there but the lack of any popular characters not appearing in limbo despite not appearing in comics does suggest that characters don't simply go to limbo because they aren't appearing in comics.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 1, 2015)

Byrd said:


> It is.....
> 
> stalemate match...
> 
> Its been recently noted she isn't even the strongest of the verse... The Creator is...


----------

